# Where is Parnis



## Wilson (Feb 1, 2008)

I see alot of you guys posting great pics of newly aquired Parnis watches and I have no idea where you are getting them. Where is the best place to see and buy a great selection of parnis watches. I have looked on ebay and mabye I'm overlooking something, but I just dont see most of the models you guys are buying. o| Help would be appreciated! Thanks guys.


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Some Parnis sellers have been kicked off the bay. This might be because some of their models bear a striking similarity to Panerai and U-Boat watches.:think:

Look under Watches then search Parnis and you might see some of those models sneak back in. Maybe I bought some just in time!:-!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x.com/homagehome.htmlJackson Tse sells some Parnis under the "homage" category.

Also bunch on ebay.







http://jewelry.shop.ebay.com/items/Watches__parnis_W0QQ_catrefZ1QQ_dmptZWristwatchesQQ_flnZ1QQ_sacatZ14324QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

Try www.manbushijie.com and join the site for cheaper prices.
This is who I got my two Parnis dress watches from, Via Ebay but he has since been kicked off. He is a good seller who has a fast(at least to me) delivery service.


----------



## R/T Hemi (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like parnistime is back up. Unfortunately i already spent more than i wanted with another dealer.


----------



## mabmojo (Feb 26, 2007)

There does seem to be less listed than was before.

The pilots look awsome!

Here is a link to the current parnis watches on ebay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...stomid=&ext=parnis+watch&satitle=parnis+watch


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Keep an eye on the trading forum as well. Parnis do come up for sale from time to time.


----------



## ackord02 (Apr 13, 2009)

1 hot timekeeper

 
 
 
  

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1240478615796009291


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine have all been e-bay purchases. All auctions, and all bought for less (two significantly so) than the "buy it now" straight sale prices.

Roger


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

i bought mine from parniswatches.com. you have to register inorder to get a discount. here is mine, just bought it a few weeks ago


----------



## Connor Smith (Apr 8, 2012)

Parnis Outlet is another good seller!


----------



## Mikgsxr (Dec 6, 2012)

Gong Wei at manbushie is awesome


----------

